# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Waarvoor dient dominal 40mg?

## oppenneer

graag zou ik weten wat en waarvoor dit geneesmiddel dient.
informatie ik heb er geen bij sluiter van

----------


## Agnes574

Dominal 40mg wordt voorgeschreven als slaapmiddel.

----------


## christel1

Google eens op dominal 40 mg bijsluiter, daar vind je alles wat je moet weten, ik doe dit ook altijd bij mijn medicatie want die bijsluiters zijn zodanig klein geschreven dat je een vergrootglas nodig hebt. En ik neem het ook als slaapmiddel, maar het kan ook aan mensen gegeven worden die lijden aan psychoses. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------

